# Hibben Kenpo Knives



## Nightingale (Sep 19, 2003)

What does everyone think of these two knives?  

(and does anyone have a Kenpo 1 that they're willing to part with for some cash?)


----------



## Kroy (Sep 20, 2003)

I have one of the 1st series Kenpo knives and I love it. (sorry, cant part with it) Try E-Bay. I like the look of the second generation.


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 27, 2003)

Hey Kris.. I found this link.. maybe it will be what you seek 

Surprise


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Sep 27, 2003)

I think that I might have one or two extra.


----------

